# Wood Burls



## markallen (May 25, 2011)

I have been collecting wood burls for a while now from a variety of species. Not because I thought I would get rich selling them, but because I know someone might appreciate them for woodworking and I didn't want to see them end up in the tub grinder. I want to get them into the right hands for a reasonable, yet low, price. Where might I go about selling these things. I really don't want much for them, just enough to maybe cover my efforts. Thanks.


----------



## discounthunter (May 26, 2011)

any outlet, fleabay,cl or similiar. try wood working forums(just google wood working forums) turning forums ect. 


now,heres the questions you will need to answer: what type of wood,how big(dimensions of each) when cut.pictures,pictures,pictures!

selling wont be an issue,shipping will. even bulk freight is getting pricey.

have you tried to cut any up?sometimes cut up pieces sell better,as people can see the grain. some burls are simply bark inclusions and can be hollow.i would try to cut up and size up at least one of every species you have.


----------



## john taliaferro (May 31, 2011)

Find a local wood turner, google the american association of woodturners and go to a meeting they will come and help .


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 12, 2011)

As a woodturner, that has gone to the point of getting multiple saws and an Alaskan Mill to make my own blanks.....I know a few people that might like some burls.


PM me........when you have a chance.

Scott B


----------

